# The Fattest Hedgehog I have EVER seen



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Woah. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =0&search= 
:shock:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

A wheel and a diet are called for!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Amen. I emailed them and told them to encourage the new owners to do EXACTLY that. Wow. I would totally buy her but I don't have $250 rolling around.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL Oh no, but she's still super cute. I wonder how hard it is for hedgehogs to lose weight.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a Hoss :lol: I've seen a few bigger than that  a breeder I know has one over 1,000 grams,it's not bred for obvious reasons.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy heck! Over 1,000 grams?!?! WOAH! :shock: wooooow. That's all I can say.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

lol she defently is a dig one!! lol I need to post some pics of Leenka when she was nersing, now SHE was a puddle hog :lol: :lol: :lol: She is in much better shape now and I am not embarrassed by her waight! It would also help thoses people who want to know what an obese hedgehog looks like.....


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahaha agreed.  I want to see pictures! I Thought my Hoggle was a big boy ... he weighs like 450 grams. But she is like ...extra big. Hoggle looks fit to me!    hahaha.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

well Leenka was at 685 grams and had ALLLL the sings of obese hedgie gets. Hump on the back, not able to rool in to a tight ball, dubal chin, and ham hock legs...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just wanna hold her in my lap & hugggg her!! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I never thought I'd be speaking to this, given little Snarf barely clears 300grams, but since Sumo!!! Well..<ahem>...at four months he. is. a. BIG. boy. we are talking 530-540grams of BIG boy. I have no idea what we are going to do about his diet...I have decided not to stress about it yet. I will wait until he is six months, and officially an adult, THEN I will stress about his diet. :roll:

For comparison's sake...Sumo on his Flying Saucer:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Truffles weighed over 700g when I got her at just 4 months old. Her brother Quillson was high 600's. They were both very large hogs, Truffles in particular. She was about 1/3 longer than the average 400g hedgehog. She got up to almost 1100g's before she stopped growing. 

By 6 months Yuri was around 800g's and he had been a tiny little runt of the litter. Once he started growing, he sure made up for lost time.

Lexie was a big gal too and averaged close to 800 when not pregnant. 

I've had many that were in the 500's and were not overweight, just big hogs. :lol:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoooohooo! Sumo a big boy! That is awesome!!! Yay for big hogs!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

i wanna see it said domain not found when i clicked on the link...


----------

